# GSD specific training book(?)



## rarewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had several shepherds, and my last passed in 2013. I'm anticipating the arrival of another pup in 6 weeks and in the mean time I'm catching up on up-to-date understanding of behaviour and training. 

I've read several by behaviouralists (e.g., Clothier, McConnell) and several on reward-based training (e.g., Donaldson, Miller), but with time still remaining I'm wondering if GSD specific books have anything to offer(?) I've sampled several but none appear to be as good as Pat Miller's "Power of Posiive Dog Training"., and none thus far appear to teach anything GSD specific(?) Keep in mind, I'm only interested in a GSD as a home companion, with good manners around friends and grandchildren ...

Your thoughts? ....

TIA


----------



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

The only German Shepherd specific training I know of Schutzhund, which was originally created for the German Shepherd breed.

Here is a website dedicated to Schutzhund. Schutzhund

Here is a link to a blog post for general Schutzhund info as well as a video to demonstrate. German Shepherd Schutzhund Training | German Shepherd Dogs

I hope this is what you were asking for.

Good luck.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I would read TEAM DOG by Mike Ritland. I don't know about GSD specific. But if you have read mostly positive training methods only I think it is helpful to broaden your perspective. You may get a dominant personality in which case having very clear boundaries and then being ready to correct once those boundaries have been taught and the dog still violates them although that comes later after say 16 weeks or more. Actually I really think the best way to go is to find a very knowledgeable trainer, one that knows and has a good track record with GSDs and then train one on one with them once a month or more. Very hard to learn timing and nuance from a book. Also check into youtube and specifically Stonnie Dennis (he has something like the first 16 weeks training videos with malinois puppies) or Michael Ellis's videos on puppies, socialization, some training and most important how to build a relationship with play. Just blabbing some ideas.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

One other thing.... having a very stable dog always begins with genetics. Make sure you are going with a reputable breeder that can show you stable adult dogs. Look at the parents carefully. You are at that point that this very first decision is the most important.


----------



## rarewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

E.g., I was considering the book "Training Your GSD"
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Training-Your-German-Shepherd-Series/dp/0764143204[/ame]

I have no problems with how my previous companions turned out, with one possible exception. I would claim none of these dogs required physical dominance although I had been brought up with pain-based methods. I do realize these methods are sometimes required, just saying not in my dogs. The exception mentioned is my last female which was extremely sensitive, and was never friendly to strangers, but also would never hurt a fly (choosing to go away instead of confront). Looking back, I now realize all my GSDs were almost as sensitive, and I now read that sensitivity is a common trait in this breed. My other female, Ina, was an exception, sensitive yes, but raised across from a city park. My only problem with her was that she'd escape just to go to the park and play with the children. She had enough drive to pull thru the pain of a prong collar just to get to the park. Sensitivity and drive, both common traits and I believe a unique combination, are examples of special training methods that I might hopefully find in a book like the one above. 

I will be with dog trainers as part of the pup's socialization, but I think breed specific breeders may be very few ...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the book called 



. It's by Dr. Mary Belle Brazil-Adelman, who has her own method of training called OPT. It's detailed in her book, and you can get some info about it on her website. http://glendhenmere.com/OPT.html  She is an AKC judge in conformation, herding, tracking, and obedience.


----------

